# سوال عاجل الى المهندسين والفنيين المخصتيين بمصاتع أكياس البلاستيك



## ع ا د ل (2 يناير 2009)

سوال عاجل الى المهندسين والفنيين المخصتيين بمصاتع أكياس البلاستيك .
1-ما هي أفضل المكينات الخاصة بصنع أكياس البلاستكية والعادية؟
2-ما هي أفصل الشركات من ناحية التقنية الحديثة ومدى تكلفتها في الصيانة؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان:56:


----------



## s.f.m (3 يناير 2009)

معروف ان ماكينة تصنيع الاكياس تسمى بماكينة الفيلم ويوجد منها صناعة محلى يعنى مصنعة فى مصر والمكن ده على اد حاله بس يدى شغل مش بطال وفى المستورد وانصحك لا زم يكون معاك واحد فاهم فيهم يشتريها معاك علشان ماتتخمش فيها وعلى العموم فى المكن الالمانى وفى الصينى ولالمانى غالى اوى بس مالهوش حل والصينى برده كويس بس المستوردين فى مصر بيخموا في المكن الصينى وهو فى حدود 150الف الى 165 الف جنيه مصري


----------



## ع ا د ل (4 يناير 2009)

أشكرك صديقي على هذه المعلوملت القيمة تحياتي


----------

